# Illinois roofers test



## Artie55500 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm going to take my illinois roofers test at the end of the month. Is there anyone that can give me some pointers and what not to study. I have taken a 30 hour online osha cource that should help. I've been in the construction field for 25 yrs and they say the test is completly useless.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as Safety is concerned, the rules for residential roofing have changed. (Look in the "Safety" section of this site, i posted lots of information there) 
Fall Protection is found in Subpart M and you absolutely must follow this standard 1926.501(b)(13)
Good luck, i hear that it is a tough test..


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it's great that they are testing, of course I don't know what the parameters are....
If there would only be a way to force the lowballs to have to take it. Instead of punishing the guys who do things on the level.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Pretty stiff regulations. Grumpy passed...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Buy my company, license and all and you won't need to take the test. 

It's a rough test, most people do not pass their first time, and I am talking guys who have been roofing forever. I know of guys who gave up after their 3rd try. I would definetly NOT say it is useless. It servers a purpose. Before the testing requirement the storm chasers and other hacks in general would just come in and buy a license and set up shop "legally". 

The testing was put in place after the major storms of 2001 when the stormers hit the area hard and left a wake of destruction behind them by the end of the year.


----------

